# g0602 gearbox issues



## garobers@yahoo.com (Jan 11, 2015)

hi everyone,
 i have a G0602 and recently  i had the opportune to explore the inter workings of the gearbox. One afternoon while turning some steal the lead-screw quite working. i resolved the internal gear issues. the problem arose when i attempted to replace the gearbox front plate and align the shifting levers. does any know any thing about this?

George


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 22, 2015)

George,

did you get your gear box back together?

Not the same trouble and not really a problem, but I have seem the shifters on my 0752 get parked in between gears.  Scratched my head a bit when the leadscrew wouldn't turn.

jim


----------

